# Beğendin mi?



## Mindlevery

Merhaba! 

*Beğendin mi?*

Do I have to translate this as: "Do you like it?" or "Did you like it?
Seems like past tense though...

Thanks!


----------



## chrysalid

Though in past tense, the actual meaning is "do you like it?"


----------



## Mindlevery

Ok. 
But why is that?


----------



## chrysalid

There is no obvious reason for that. It's just the way you express that situation in Turkish.


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Mindlevery said:


> But why is that?


This happens very often in Turkish and happens where other languages normally use the present tense. E.g. acıktım = I'm hungry, üşüdüm = I'm cold uykum geldi = I'm sleepy etc etc. 
One plausible explanation is that the language expresses something that has already happened, hence the past tense, i.e. I'm already cold, so there is no need to say this in the present tense because it is not happening right now, I'm just stating a situation that has already happened, even though I'm still suffering the consequences (of sleep, hunger etc)


----------



## Volcano

Mindlevery said:


> Merhaba!
> 
> *Beğendin mi?*
> 
> Do I have to translate this as: "Do you like it?" or "Did you like it?
> Seems like past tense though...
> 
> Thanks!



*You can translate it as 'Did you like it'*


----------



## Mindlevery

ateaofimdomar said:


> This happens very often in Turkish and happens where other languages normally use the present tense. E.g. acıktım = I'm hungry, üşüdüm = I'm cold uykum geldi = I'm sleepy etc etc.
> One plausible explanation is that the language expresses something that has already happened, hence the past tense, i.e. I'm already cold, so there is no need to say this in the present tense because it is not happening right now, I'm just stating a situation that has already happened, even though I'm still suffering the consequences (of sleep, hunger etc)


 
So that is why *"Sevindim" *was used by someone in the meaning of "I'm glad."

Thank you!


----------



## Volcano

*Yes it was, we can also say:

I'm hungry - Acım

I'm sleepy - Uykuluyum or uykum var*


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Sure, but from what I've noticed, it comes more natural to say all these in the past tense, doesn't it?


----------



## Volcano

ateaofimdomar said:


> Sure, but from what I've noticed, it comes more natural to say all these in the past tense, doesn't it?



*Yes, in turkish it does.*


----------



## poika-

Mindlevery said:


> Merhaba!
> 
> *Beğendin mi?*
> 
> Do I have to translate this as: "Do you like it?" or "Did you like it?
> Seems like past tense though...
> 
> Thanks!


 
 Well , think in that way :

 I give my gf a present... She opens it and I ask *' Beğendin mi ? '* (grammatically past) , I don't say ' Beğeniyor musun'(grammatically present progressive) in that situation,though it is progressive and refers to at this moment. For 'beğenmek - to like ' , in that situation, you should prefer ' past = beğen*di*n mi ? '...

 I think so... 

 (This is the first message of me  )


----------

